# Burton Hail vs Thirtytwo Lashed



## purpleian907 (Dec 21, 2010)

i was at the shop lookin at both these today. I ended up getting the hails because they are soo comfortable. The hails are also a lot softer, softer than i would have liked for all mountain boots but the comfort made up for it easily. Also, they are made to be shorter, the 11s i ended up buying were shorter than the 10.5 lashed i was trying out at the shop. The lashed fit a little bigger but are quite a bit stiffer. The person at the shop told me the 32s will pack down faster and more than the hails, because the hails have an airpocket around the foam of the liner or something, so they slowly pack little by little over time. i feel like the lashed will work better with the cartels because they have more support, but both boots are some of the best in the biz, as ive heard from the shop and from many reviews. also lashed are slightly cheaper which is always a plus.


----------



## jkc350z (Jan 30, 2010)

I picked up the Hail Restricted last week. They are awesome boots, but they are soft. You will probably want to tighten them up pretty good if you are goin to do some serious carving.


----------

